# Tashi the heart tuggin' pittie



## dogsarebetter (Nov 4, 2011)

or mix of?

Tashi is an 8 month old pit (or mix of?)
She has been at a small no kill shelter in rural Kentucky for about 4 months. I took her in to foster a couple of weeks ago.

I am thinking of keeping this girl, just cannot decide yet.

She is shy and sophisticated. She is more of a "fu fu dog" than a lot of the little purse dogs I know! Such a girly girl. 

At the shelter before bringing her home


















I know this is a bad blurry camera phone picture. but I wanted to show you how tiny she was and this is what I had. She is next to Skyler a 47lb border mix









in the bath tub at work... right before bath









looking pitiful with soap suds on her


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Before i saw this i asked about pictures of her! found em! :lol:

She's really cute! :smile:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh my what a darling!! i just love her eyes


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Adorable! I love her fat little muzzle. It looks very smoochable


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww she's so cute and tiny! No wonder you love her so much!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok, i changed my mind, don't keep her, it would be a terrible idea... I want her NOW!!!!!! all those pages of rational advice you got would be like gibberish to me if that girl was looking at me like that. she looks like she might be part Staffordshire bull terrier, they aren't as common, but if she is she will probably stay pretty tiny. Seriously, keep her keep her keep her, how could you not?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

She is ADORABLE!

I would definitely keep her. FWIW- she looks like a boxer mix. If you ever move, that would be a better breed to label her as just so you can get her in.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

She really is adorable!

Primarily black APBTs have to be one of my favorites, can't exactly say why, but I just love the color on them!


----------



## dogsarebetter (Nov 4, 2011)

if any of you guys want her... i bet transport could be arranged. 

hehehe she is a cutie. i am putting more pictures of her up today. 
were going to update her petfinder with pics and vid!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if asked, i'd say the dog is not a pit bull...look how tiny she is....how could she possibly be a pit bull....it'll be our little secret that some of her genetics maybe possibly involved a pitbull...

you should absolutely keep her. what a love and look how cooperative she is getting a bath. if ever a dog needed a home, this is one.


----------



## marcymiller (Jan 10, 2012)

OMG she's simply ADORABLE!!! she looks like a Staffordshire Bull Terrier to me. I love and adore that breed Did you keep her? If so, be sure to post more pics as she's growing!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Keep her. Just do it. Look at her!!


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

She's so cute! And at that size, I'd say more likely a Staffy than a Pittie.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

She is so cute!
The look in her eyes say - you have keep me!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What are the reasons why you might not keep her?

(so we can pick them to bits!)


----------



## dogsarebetter (Nov 4, 2011)

ADOPTED!!! YAY!!!! by a wonderful owner, i couldnt be happier for her


----------

